# Drilling a cable hole



## naturesher

Hi, 
    I need to drill a hole in side or a window of my RV to run a TV cable through.  I have a 26 foot Wilderness.  It has two cable plugs inside, but neither are by the kitchen, where I want to put the TV.  If I were to try to run the cable from one of the plug inside, there is no way to hide the cable.  So, I want to run a TV cable from my outside cable hook-up, through a window, or even the actual RV.  Does anyone know if this can be done, and how to do it! Thank you so much!

Sherry :shy:


----------



## Poppa

Drilling a cable hole

Well lets see, where do you want to put the TV is it low down or high up. You ask about going through a window not the pane I hope. Personally I would run it under my motor home then through the the froor up the wall.

Post a little more info and we may be able to give a more definitive answer


----------



## Will Daniels

Drilling a cable hole

Sherry: For less than $10 at most RV stores you can buy a flat co-ax cable that you can slip under the door or in the window. I took a file and cut a little groove in the edge of a window screen so I could still leave the window open. When not in use I just close it in between the window and screen.


----------



## naturesher

Drilling a cable hole

Okay, that is just toooo scarey to comtemplate!! I will just run it to the wall and up and around the door.   Drilling through the floor sounds even scarier that drilling through a wall!! Actually thought there might be some kind of little rubber kind of thingie that you could put on a window where you had cut a little bitty hole and it would kind of seal around the cable.  Ummm....that is what I get for thinking!  Thanks a bunch anyway!  Sure you saved me a bunch of me!  Women can be dangerous with a bag of tools and a head full of ideas! LOL!  Have a great day!
Sherry


----------



## naturesher

Drilling a cable hole

Hi Will,
   Didn't know about the flat co-ax cable.  That will be my answer!! Like I told Poppa, drilling a hole is just toooo scarey. I do run my phone line through a window screen; the co-ax is just too thick.  I will find a flat one!  Thank you so much!
Sherry


----------



## Kirk

Drilling a cable hole

Sherry,
Drilling a hole in the floor is far less dangerous than to do so in the window. A hole in the floor does not leak from rain and is pretty easy to seal up with caulking. Just locate a place where you can see the floor from under the trailer to be sure that you won't drill into anything. That is exactly how the manufacturers put things into your RV. It would be quite easy to make a single hole that will accomodate all of the wires you need.


----------



## naturesher

Drilling a cable hole

Okay, you are simply the "Master" at this business.  I will do this drilling thing; it doesn't sound like there are toooo many ways to have disastrous results. LOL!  Thank you for ALL your help!  Love and Light   Sherry


----------



## C Nash

Drilling a cable hole

Sherry, you can seal the area around the cable with the expanding foam in an aresol can purchased from most any hardware or wal mart stores. Good luck


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Drilling a cable hole

I wouldn't drill a hole for the "cable".  I would drill a hole (and seal it) for a "feedthru" or "bulkhead" connector.

This is something that your outside cable will screw into.  Then you don't have to have the cable hooked up there.  Home Depot or Loews builder supply even has them with covers just like your outside electrical outlets.


----------



## ARCHER

Drilling a cable hole

Well, been reading this post about holes, no holes, window panes, screens and on and on.
In my ole Winnebago, I have a cable tv hookup in an aft compartment that has my electric cord stored that I connect cable line from park I'm in.  I needed a phone connect so I installed a connector in the same compartment, "DRILLED" a hole in the base of that compartment, ran the phone line under the motorhome connected to it to underside with those little screw/plastic holders and run the line up to a forward outside storage compartment, "DRILLED" another hole at the top/side of that compartment, ran the line over the where I wanted it to come up through the floor in the living room and then installed the phone jack.  When I was finished, I went back and used silicon sealant to seal the three holes I "DRILLED".  It worked just great, no water, no leaks, no bugs, etc.  The ONLY CAUTION I TOOK WAS TO ENSURE I DID NOT "DRILL" INTO ANY EXISTING WATER, LP OR ELECTRIC LINES.  It  is like having a phone company install it and it didn't costs me hardly anything.  If the cable TV line is a big issue, I'd look at doing the same thing....splitters just like in a house.  IT'S NO BIG DEAL. You can put these type of lines just  about anywhere you want.        :laugh:


----------



## naturesher

Drilling a cable hole

LOL!  Now ya'll have just "overwhelmed" me with good information!  I have to go back and read it a few times to assimilate all of it!  But, I sure do that all of you a lot!  You ahve really helped me!  Will let you know what I do!  Love and Light
Sherry


----------

